# WOC: Pro longwear



## lovely333 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi ladies I just purchased some products from this line and was wondering how everyone else felt about the products. I am normally a nc50 across the board in MAC foundations so i assumed I was a nc50 in this foundation. It looks ok maybe a little light compared to other formulas. I think this foundation has qite a bit of red or pink in it I'm not quite sure what it is. What do you think?


----------



## K_ashanti (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm normally an NC 50 and i got this last night the mua tired nw 45 and nc 50 on me and we both agreed the nc 50 was good. I wore it out last night I  was pleased


----------



## makeba (Sep 18, 2010)

i got a sample of this foundation in nw40 and I too noticed a pink undertone to it. I havent tried this on my face yet but I will on monday.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 18, 2010)

While I'm not interested in the lip products from this, I am very interested in the skin products so I'll be checking this thread a lot.  I might pick something up when venomous villains comes out.


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_While I'm not interested in the lip products from this, I am very interested in the skin products so I'll be checking this thread a lot. I might pick something up when venomous villains comes out._

 
Yeah I just came from a counter and nothing stood out in the lip collection for me and Im not ready to try yet another foundation so Im passing on this.


----------



## seymone25 (Sep 19, 2010)

I dont know who did the formulation for this foundation, in terms of coloring but he/she failed big time. If your NW47 and darker you will not be able to find your tone in this.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to trying the foundation and concealer. I reckon the foundation will be perfect for Summer which is coming up fast.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I dont know who did the formulation for this foundation, in terms of coloring but he/she failed big time. If your NW47 and darker you will not be able to find your tone in this._

 
I was puzzled about that too.  There is no NW47, which sucks, cause that is probably the one that would work for me.  There is no NC55 either.  Not sure why they skimped on the colors. 

I like the formula because its lightweight, a nice natural look, and 100% non transferable, but I am having some issues with he coloring.   NC50 I wore first and it looked good in the store and in the car home that 1st day.  When I put the sample on at home the next morning, it went grey on me. 

I went back to test NW55 and NW45, and surprisingly, NW55 went grey too.  I took a sample of NW45 to try on today.  I am looking for a color similar to my beloved Mat Velvet #80 and i'm not finding it.  I am not a fan f NW45, but since this is a new formula, I am willing to try it, hoping it works out.


----------



## KarmaB (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm normally about a NC43, so I am having to mix nc42 and nc45 because they don't have anything in between.  But, it is worth it!  This foundation is really good.  It looks just as good at 8pm as it did at 8am.  I'm really pleased, I just wish they had more color options.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had to settle on just NW50 concealer from this collection.  That was the only one that matched me.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I had to settle on just NW50 concealer from this collection.  That was the only one that matched me._

 

I wear the same MUFE color and Mac color as you.  What was the problem with the colors that you tried?


----------



## sss215 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I wear the same MUFE color and Mac color as you.  What was the problem with the colors that you tried?_

 
NC50 foundation  was too grey and ashy.  I tried that 1st because it was very close in the bottle to NW45, but without the red/orange.   

NW45 foundation had a good color, but the coverage was too sheer.  I don't need full coverage, but in some spots I want the foundation to cover, KWIM? I could use concealer with it, but I like to use one of the other. Concealer for powder days, foundation other days.    Still wasn't like mat velvet #80. 

NW50 foundation was lighter than NW45. go figure??? especially since there is no NW47 in the collection. it was a grey mess.   Maybe someone batched it up for the NW43s, cause that color is missing too. 

So basically after all that, and a comparison to these colors in SFF, which nothing in this line matches;   I tried the NW50 concealer. It looked the best on my face. Perfect for my powder days, or even just alone.     One pump, which is a little dot gave me coverage in all the necessary places and it blended out well.   The funny thing about this concealer is that 1 pump is too much if you don't have to conceal much.  Alot of people find this a flaw.  I would if I didn't need to use that much. But since one pump is enough, then it works out.   The concealer was very longwearing, so that was great!  If you are oily, keep your blot powder handy with all ProLW, cause depending on how hot it is out, the shine still comes, anywhere from a pretty glow to needing to blot.  Essentially, there is nothing you can do about that, just touch up every now and then. 

Bottom line, MAC foundations are too fickle. I wear 1 color in this, and another color in that.  Then a year later, I find out I need this color as oppose to that. Blah, Blah.   I have used so many colors because 1 color is not the same in all formulas.  That's crazy to me.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried the lip products? I am really interested in a couple of colors. I'm just wondering how good the longwear is on these??


----------



## makeba (Sep 26, 2010)

i know what u mean sss215 about the color issues your having. I am nw40 in sff and studio tech so I thought I would be in this product too. not. I was given a sample of the nw40 but each time i wore it it seemed to be off! so I went back to the counter today and was matched at nc45.  I will give this one a go tomorrow and see what happens!


----------



## oyindamola87 (Sep 27, 2010)

hi ladies
just a couple of q's
- is the foundation lightweight or can you feel it when you wear it (i mean does it let skin breathe)

-are there any acne-prone people who rate this foundation (afraid it might break me out )

thank you


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 27, 2010)

All I'm interested in is the concealer. Mainly because if comes in a pump. I think I will try a sample on my next visit to MAC.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oyindamola87* 

 
_hi ladies
just a couple of q's
- is the foundation lightweight or can you feel it when you wear it (i mean does it let skin breathe)

-are there any acne-prone people who rate this foundation (afraid it might break me out )

thank you



_

 
the foundation is very lightweight.  it does let your skin breath. 

i haven't had any problems with breakouts. get a sample if you can to try it for a few days.


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KarmaB* 

 
_I'm normally about a NC43, so I am having to mix nc42 and nc45 because they don't have anything in between.  But, it is worth it!  This foundation is really good.  It looks just as good at 8pm as it did at 8am.  I'm really pleased, I just wish they had more color options._

 
I'm an NC43 too, sad to see there isn't an NC43 option in Pro Longwear


----------



## Hairnova (Sep 28, 2010)

I have Goes and Goes. It's a very pretty purple and lasted though I had to reapply after a sumptuous meal. I apply Gaga gloss over it and it's gorge.


----------



## Hairnova (Sep 28, 2010)

As far as the foundation, the color range is very limited and I have to mix NC 45 and NC 50 to get the perfect match. The other route is I apply PLW in NC50(which is a tad too dark for me) and set with NC 50 Studio fix(which is a tad too light) for a great finish. The only reason I put up with the limited color range is because it feels and looks awesome on the skin.


----------



## Hairnova (Sep 28, 2010)

I love it no breakouts even overnight


----------



## Kaycee37 (Sep 28, 2010)

I love this foundation!!! It's very comfortable! I purchased the concealer also.. Yes one pump is too much... I'm NC-45 and NW-35 in concealer.
I tried NC-42 first because the MUA said it ran too dark..
But after trying for some days, NC-45 really was perfect..thats what I wear in all the other Mac foundations

I'm very oily so blot powder is still my friend when I get more than a glow going...
I don't "set" this foundation...It would make it too matte.. allowing me too appear "old".. 
So breaking the habit of setting it is hard to do but a must..
It's so durable I love that, no transfer on my cell phone..yeah..
I do set the concealer when I use it under my eyes..otherwise it appears too dewey. I use Laura Mercier special brighting powder #2 and it looks airbrushed..
quite nice..


----------



## NLoveW630 (Sep 28, 2010)

nc50 works on my nw45 skin..I really like this..no moving or ashy look..while talking on my cell phone..I see no product on my phone and that's a plus for me..very light weight..which score major points for me..


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_NC50 foundation  was too grey and ashy.  I tried that 1st because it was very close in the bottle to NW45, but without the red/orange.   

NW45 foundation had a good color, but the coverage was too sheer.  I don't need full coverage, but in some spots I want the foundation to cover, KWIM? I could use concealer with it, but I like to use one of the other. Concealer for powder days, foundation other days.    Still wasn't like mat velvet #80. 

NW50 foundation was lighter than NW45. go figure??? especially since there is no NW47 in the collection. it was a grey mess.   Maybe someone batched it up for the NW43s, cause that color is missing too. 

So basically after all that, and a comparison to these colors in SFF, which nothing in this line matches;   I tried the NW50 concealer. It looked the best on my face. Perfect for my powder days, or even just alone.     One pump, which is a little dot gave me coverage in all the necessary places and it blended out well.   The funny thing about this concealer is that 1 pump is too much if you don't have to conceal much.  Alot of people find this a flaw.  I would if I didn't need to use that much. But since one pump is enough, then it works out.   The concealer was very longwearing, so that was great!  If you are oily, keep your blot powder handy with all ProLW, cause depending on how hot it is out, the shine still comes, anywhere from a pretty glow to needing to blot.  Essentially, there is nothing you can do about that, just touch up every now and then. 

Bottom line, MAC foundations are too fickle. I wear 1 color in this, and another color in that.  Then a year later, I find out I need this color as oppose to that. Blah, Blah.   I have used so many colors because 1 color is not the same in all formulas.  That's crazy to me._

 

Thanks for your extensive review.  MUFE Mat+ Velvet in 80 and HD in 180 are perfect for me.  I went to try the products, but the SAs were not helpful.  I am not even going to try them.  I have sensitive skin and do not have success with MAC foundations.  Thanks again!!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 29, 2010)

^^^^ you are welcome!


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 30, 2010)

I normally run about NC42, but I found it to be very yellow.  I ended up matching well with NW35 and when I set it with NC42 powder everything balances out well.  MAC liquid foundations haven't gotten along well with my skin in the past, but I haven't had any problems with this one.. which is reassuring.

Once I finish some of my existing foundations, I'll be picking this up for sure.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Sep 30, 2010)

Went to get something from the new Venomous Villain collection but wasn't impressed. Walked away with "Goes and Goes" seeing as it looks just like "Go for It" from "In the Groove" collection.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone broken out from this foundation yet?  MAC foundations have a great color match for me, but they can aggravate my skin.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hairnova* 

 
_I have Goes and Goes. It's a very pretty purple and lasted though I had to reapply after a sumptuous meal. I apply Gaga gloss over it and it's gorge._

 
I have goes & goes and I like it as well, I applied lavender wind l/g over it and it was pretty.  Imma have to try the gaga gloss over it. Thanks !!!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sillygirl82* 

 
_Has anyone broken out from this foundation yet?  MAC foundations have a great color match for me, but they can aggravate my skin._

 

No, I'm good.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Oct 4, 2010)

I got this in NW35 and NC42.
they are amazing they stay on all day and look as good as when you put them on, so far no break outs been using for over a month now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




they seem to be very true to shade also!


----------



## devin (Oct 4, 2010)

I wore the foundation and the concealer on Friday and it was nice. NC45 was a bit too light for me. I would probably have to add dark msf natural around the perimeter of my face to get it to blend into my skin. It does have a nice finish though. The concealer is also nice and light, sort of in between select moisturecover and select cover up. I will try it again with the msf and see if I get a better blend.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 5, 2010)

I like the way the foundation felt, although I feel the concealer consistency was too light and thin (I like my concealer to have a thicker consistency). Also when I pressed the pump, too much product came out.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_I like the way the foundation felt, although I feel the concealer consistency was too light and thin (I like my concealer to have a thicker consistency). Also when I pressed the pump, too much product came out._

 
With the concealer, I pump a few times very lightly; not all the way down.  Then when I feel a little bit of pressure, a little bit of concealer comes out, a sqiggly, line, not a whole dollop.  You kinda have to gauge it.


----------



## xtina000 (Oct 16, 2010)

lucia_la_latina said:


> they seem to be very true to shade also!



 	I've gone to the MAC counter a few times to get matched in this foundation, and basically it comes down to NW35 or NW40. The SA put one on either side of my face and I couldn't tell the difference! Even a few hours later (giving time for oxidation etc). I don't know which one to get!!! How was NW35 for you?

  	I'm usually a NC42-44.  I tried NC42 and it was too light/yellowy, and NC45 was too dark.


----------



## saviisneat (Oct 16, 2010)

I ended up getting NC40 for this foundation. I was originally matched at NW30 (eehhh). The SA said my face had pink undertones therefore the NW. But my body is yellow with NO pink undertones. It was a free sample so I tried it out anyways so I could atleast get the feel for the formula. LOVED the formula. Dried fast, no need for a setting powder, kept me from being oily (a blessing since my skin is oil hell), gives amazingly natural finish, lasts 12+ hours. So I decided to try for another color. Went to a new SA and she was surprised I got matched with NW30. So she switched me to NC40. PERFECT match. Now my face matches my body haha.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I'll get a sample of this and the concealer. Thoughts are quite mixed so far.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 19, 2010)

^^^^ sample, sample, sample.  they are great products, but the coloring is so crazy!


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 25, 2010)

Have any NW45 ladies been able to match in the NW45 from PLW? Ive tried the NW45 in the PLW and it looks fine on the skin but when I take a photo it looks so wrong (grey). It photographs better when the oils in ur face come through. I really like this foundation- I love that it doesnt transfer easily and that it looks and feels natural on the skin but I need a foundation that photographs well too. Also what I love most about it is that when I oil up (oily girl here) the colour doesnt change- all u have to do is blot with a paper towel and ure good to go. I also noticed that setting this foundation with a powder makes it look too made up so if u are going to use powder use the minimal necessary.
  	I love my MUFE Matte Velvet in #80 but it is dark (esp when it oxidizes- burn face, so red!), transfers like a mofo and is just so heavy feeling on the skin. I thought the PLW was going to be my holy grail. Do u guys think I should try the NW50 colour instead to see if that will photograph better? I really want to make this foundie work! Maybe I could mix a little of the NW45 SFF to make the colour better?


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 27, 2010)

So I tried the NW50 and it was a no go- extremely ashy! The NW45 works for me despite it looking a bit light at first. Once the oils in my face break through it becomes my colour (much like the SFF NW45) so Im pretty happy about that. I went ahead and got it and the concealer today so hopefully I will continue loving this till MAC or another line comes out with another new foundation. I'm always on the lookout for a new foundation that might give me that flawless look without looking cakey and be my perfect colour match without oxidation all at the same time. I think I will forever be on that hunt since I'm so in between foundation colours because of the mixed undertones in my skin


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 27, 2010)

I've never used a MAC foundation ever. So I'm not sure how the coloring system there works. On the off times that I wear a foundation I use MUFE HD in 175. However the concealer is calling me. Seriously its whispering my name everytime I go to the MAC store.


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 2, 2010)

So I took the PLW foundie in NW45 back- it just doesnt photograph well. I guess I'll just stick with SFF and SFP. Still on the search for my holy grail foundation lol


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 10, 2010)

i ended up taking this foundation back too I just wasn't feeling it, so back to using SFF for me too! i get i will be trying Nars next  (MUFE ans Bobbi Brown were major fails as well for me)


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Nov 11, 2010)

i have been using this foundation for two weeks i am an avid sff wearer i hardly eva stray, but curiosity got the best of me. its light weight, dries quickly and looks completely matte,if it stayed the way it looks when first applied all day i would love it however for me despite its claims it does not go the distance. i had no problems with colouring i purchased it in nc45 like i do all my mac foundations. back to sff for me!


----------



## laurenmarie (Nov 13, 2010)

I really want to try this heard great things. But I guess i will have to get two samples and go from there.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 4, 2011)

I just ordered this is NC50 and I cant wait to try it.  My other foundation SF C8 was starting to not look right, it made me look grey, ashy looking.  I have heard good things about this foundation so i decided to try it  . . . when it first came out I was unsure and decided to wait until I heard a few people thoughts.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 11, 2011)

This foundation is frustrating me b/c of the coloring. I am regularly a NC50 in the center of my face and a NC55 for my perimeter. I tried the NW50 b/c it seemed like the closest match to NC50 and the other ones were to red and it was an ASHY mess. I liked the matte finish and durability but the colouring has issues.


----------



## makeba (Jan 15, 2011)

i purchased this product and so excited to try something new but it was a flop for me. The coloring was off. the nw40 was too pink and the nc45 was too yellow. Well, cant win them all huh. Back to MUFE HD.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 2, 2011)

...


----------



## misha5150 (Feb 2, 2011)

I so wanted to like this foundation!! I am NC45 in SFP and the MA gave me NC45 in Pro Longwear and put some on my face. I checked it out and it looked fine to me. Got home, put some more on the other side of my face using a 187 brush. My best friend came over, saw my face and said "WTF are you wearing?? You look like you have a mask on." Not a good look. LOL Needless to say, I took this stuff back the next day and got some other makeup stuff. :/


----------



## smoohead (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate this foundation. It looks downright ORANGE on me.


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 4, 2011)

I think the concealers run darker.  I use nc45 studio finish concealer, so i got the nc45 in prolongwear and it was so orange! like i couldnt even put it on my blemishes.  I ended up getting nw35 and it was waaaay better and more natural looking.


----------



## Pinkstiletto66 (Feb 16, 2011)

I too tried those two colors. What a bust. What color do you were in MUFE?


----------



## afulton (Mar 5, 2011)

I went to the Mac store today to give it a try.  I normally wear NW45 in SFF but it was too red/orange when I tried it in the Pro Wear formula.  The MUA suggested NC50.  In the store it looked like a good match.  I will officially give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## chihullomac (Apr 24, 2012)

Nepenthe said:


> Once I finish some of my existing foundations, I'll be picking this up for sure.


  	OMG...this is my exact color regime...i found that during the summer months i tend to adjust a shade darker, and its all good...LOL


----------



## chihullomac (Apr 24, 2012)

lucia_la_latina said:


> they seem to be very true to shade also!


  	I have had excellent results with these shades as well...LOL


----------



## chihullomac (Apr 24, 2012)

BeautyByLele said:


> I like the way the foundation felt, although I feel the concealer consistency was too light and thin (I like my concealer to have a thicker consistency). Also when I pressed the pump, too much product came out.


  	One thing i hate is that when i am using the concealer, that too much of the product comes out at one time and i tend to use the whole concealer up in no time...ugh!!!


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 24, 2012)

chihullomac said:


> One thing i hate is that when i am using the concealer, that too much of the product comes out at one time and i tend to use the whole concealer up in no time...ugh!!!


  	I agree! Mine always becomes a complete mess!. Too much product goes to waste. Wish they would fix that flaw. I found that pumping some into a jar like the one they give for samples, and using it from there is an easier, less messy way to use.


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 24, 2012)

One of my staple Mac foundations. Perfect for nights out! I'm an NC50 and its not as yellow as my NC50 SFF. I find this to be a great match!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 24, 2012)

chinablaq said:


> I agree! Mine always becomes a complete mess!. Too much product goes to waste. Wish they would fix that flaw. I found that pumping some into a jar like the one they give for samples, and using it from there is an easier, less messy way to use.


  	I anchor my thumb on the side while pressing down.  It took a couple of tries to get it right, but I've got it down now and it doesn't waste any product.


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 27, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I anchor my thumb on the side while pressing down.  It took a couple of tries to get it right, but I've got it down now and it doesn't waste any product.


  	Thanks, I will give that method a try!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 27, 2012)

chinablaq said:


> Thanks, I will give that method a try!


  	Let me know how it works for you.  I've been using my almost daily (excluding weekends) before the new year and I still have more than half left!


----------



## chihullomac (May 7, 2012)

chinablaq said:


> I agree! Mine always becomes a complete mess!. Too much product goes to waste. Wish they would fix that flaw. I found that pumping some into a jar like the one they give for samples, and using it from there is an easier, less messy way to use.


  	You know i never thought of that BUT that is a great idea...when i have samples of concealers i found that i did use less product and a little went a long way...


----------



## chihullomac (May 7, 2012)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 the pro long wear products, wish MAC would consider repackaging the concealer so that i wouldn't be wasting some great products and get my money worths...JS


----------



## JESmakeup (May 26, 2012)

chihullomac said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Next time you are at the counter ask for a sample jar... when you are doing your makeup... instead of the back of your hand or palette... pump into the sample jar.  It's not air tight but will last at least for 2 days! That's what we did for our costumers!!


----------

